# Clara’s waiting room



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Little Clara is a FF due on Tuesday (4th sept)
She is my oldest 50% ND doe in kid to 100% semen via AI! I'm so excited as this will be the first 75% I have bred! She is the tan doe with the black on her nose. Will load more photos later when I have better service. She was put in kid at 14 months old. She is a very mature doe physically and I am so excited about the little udder she has so far!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

So exciting! I can't wait for baby pictures, I have to wait until probably January for kids!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

She is my only one and then I won't have kids until late September/ October next year  I do have 2 other 2 month olds and a 4 months old. Everyone else is 8 months or older now. I was in a warmer part of Australia and now where. I am I feel it's too cold for winter kids until I at least have a barn set up so everyone will be kidding later next year. Clara with the shortest in between will be just over 12 months others will be up to 18 months between kiddings and I only kept 1 in milk with the big move


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

This isn't a great photo of her back legs. Taken in a awkward moment in time  I believe she is having 1 baby. She is starting to act a little different this morning so maybe today or tomorrow!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

^This photo is 2 weeks old now


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Good luck on getting a 75% Doeling!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks  at this time I would love a Doe kid but wouldn’t be upset with a nice little buckling either with the udder she has forming


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

She is driving me crazy  typical FF. Acts close all clingy and then yer nah all good and walks off eating again! Ligaments were really soft yesterday seemed to come back a little last night and softer again now. She is getting swollen and looks dropped sometimes ‍♀


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Went for a little walk and graze earlier today


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good luck!!!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Clara today. She is still so content chewing cud, chilling, eating. I'm thinking 1 little one. I'm almost thinking she will go over her due date!


----------



## Steampunked (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm following your journey - the 67% doe in my icon is one I'm looking to get AI'd to a 100% nigie buck too.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Steampunked said:


> I'm following your journey - the 67% doe in my icon is one I'm looking to get AI'd to a 100% nigie buck too.


She looks lovely  it's so exciting breeding
Up the NDs  I can't wait for all my other NDs to be ready to breed as well. This year was just Clara, I'm hoping next year Callie will be big/ mature enough too and maybe others too. Nearly all will be at least 1 year by the time
I breed next year.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Oops! I got her due date wrong  she is due the 7th not the 4th! Makes sense why she hasn't kidded yet. So day 150 is Friday


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Photosnfrom a few days ago. Photo bomb by Callie


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is huge!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yer in the past 2 ish weeks she just seems to get wider every day


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yeah maybe twins. I hope not one monster baby! She just seemed to get so suddenly wider in just the last 2ish weeks


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

I would like to predict 2 Bucklings delivered on Saturday. :kid2::kid2: Don't and won't breed any additional goats, so I enjoy the wait and miracle through those of you that are in the wonderful position to be able to.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I hope she kids today! Day 151 I have never had a goat go past day 150! I am hopeful it's not twin bucks but I have the same feeling


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Day 152 and still nothing! Her ligs are non existent but she is still relaxed chewing cud, eating and happy


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully she will go soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

She is acting a little different this afternoon. Off by herself laying down looking a little uncomfortable then up and goes back and eats a little then off by herself again


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully today is the day.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

come on babies! hoping for doelings for you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Still nothing. She is right off by herself today not eating muc but I don’t know if that’s a sign she is close. She is a true FF driving me mad!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she is still not eating much today and no signs of labor, I would get a temp in case she has something else going on.

Also check her ankles for swelling.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

No temp no swelling and it’s just more certain times and then she eats again. Eating all day today too and doesn’t even seem close! Still little to no ligs. Udder is still fillingmore each day. Today is day 155! And she is just happily eating aaway


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I called the local vet to here but they didn’t seem concerned as she is eating drinking and happy to move around etc still. Should I still get them to see her? They haven’t really had anything to do with goats in the past


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you sure on your date?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Was she exposed to any young bucklings or sharing a fence line with any bucks after being inseminated?

Share a photo of the buck she is bred to while we wait!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

No she wasn’t near any other buck until 3 months after AI and she was comfirmed in kid via blood test 49 days after breeding. I will have to find his photo I used to have it on my old phone but not this one


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Bree - is that a mini aussie in your avatar?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the vet, she seems fine.

Just keep an eye on her.
That is all you can do.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

MadCatX said:


> Bree - is that a mini aussie in your avatar?


Yes he is an Aussie mini. His name is Melman he was very premie and now just over 1 year old so very special to me. He was born day 136 and his sister was still born. He was half hairless, eyes sealed shut and was around the clock care for weeks


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Not to highjack this thread, can you post more pics of him, he's awesome looking.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Bree_6293 said:


> Yes he is an Aussie mini. His name is Melman he was very premie and now just over 1 year old so very special to me. He was born day 136 and his sister was still born. He was half hairless, eyes sealed shut and was around the clock care for weeks


I'm chuckling because I was very confused by this question at first. In my area, a mini aussie refers to a Miniature Australian Shepherd... I was like "that's clearly a goat not a dog!"


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

LOL - well she posted before about Mini Aussie's and I was like wow thats a cool looking goat.Id like to have one in the States..Imagine that'd be funny introduce him to Bonnie and Clyde...they talk and bleat wiht a southern accent, then bring an Aussie goat here talking Australian...LOL - :haha::mrgoat:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Haha of course I can I will find some old photos of him and get some new ones too


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

On the case of Clara I'm guessing some other buck has bred her without me knowing. Lucky all my boys have DNA so will just DNA the baby once it's born


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

These are all fairly recent like last 8-10 weeks I will have to go back on my computer to findbaby Melman


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Fallowing


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

LOOK AT HIM!!!! What a lil brute. Love the patterns, colors, look, and his moxie. He's a lil beast! Love it!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

MadCatX said:


> LOOK AT HIM!!!! What a lil brute. Love the patterns, colors, look, and his moxie. He's a lil beast! Love it!


He is such a special baby and will live with me forever. He made the big move with me 2000km and was so calm and chilled about it all. He is such a hardy and tough little boy and in his short show career of 6 shows he has won 4 champions, 2 reserve champion for buck kid, 3 grand champion buck kid and 1 best buck of show! And to think when he was a baby I said I would wether him because he was a premie but took him to his first show when he was just 3 weeks old (he had to come everywhere with me for months so was a great traveller in his basket) and won champion kid  I just wish I could've saved his sister too. She was black with tan Swiss markings just like his momma. It was mommas last kidding we decided. She was 9 years old but had them so early and didn't produce milk and then really struggled after. She knew Melman was hers and used to talk to him through the fence all the time but he had no idea who she was. With me moving so far a very close friend now has her and her older 4 year old daughter as her pets and she seems to have finally recovered properly and is happy in her retirement


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Ok baby Melman: none of these are his first week. Also I realised above I said when he was 3 weeks old. I meant from his true due date so was almost 5 weeks old from his DOB. 
Ok baby Melman:
























This was his first time being able to stay standing without being held up!! 








His first few steps unassisted








His first time he stood up by himself









And then next few was his first time outside after he learnt to walk. The cat in the photos is a tiny 8-9 week old kitten

















And this is about 1 week later outside:









And 5 months old:


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

You can see in that second photo he still lacked hair on his belly. And his jelly hooves. That’s his earliest photo out of all of them. I’m trying to find his photo of his first champion.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

His eyes were still shut when he was standing up. Had just started to open when he stood by himself the first time


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Ok more Melman:








Fancy dress








January this year








This was when he was just a day old. He could hold his head up for short times but that was is








His first show! 5 weeks old from DOB








Just before his first show








He was 7-8 weeks old here








About 3-4 weeks old. His ears stood up just before his first show


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

:kid::kid:HE IS ADORABLE!!! oh my gosh! ohlala::rungoat:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

man hes awesome..quite the showman too


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Awww, what a cutie! He’s so lucky to have you!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

She has kidded and they are not AI babies! I am guessing my Howie did a sneaky on me somehow! They are early like can’t stand, white rubber feet and the 2 that are still alive weighed 1kg after their first feed! The first born was born with a really large tummy and went cold almost instantly. Vet says her urine was leaking straight into her abdomen and she didn’t have any chance. She passed about 30 mins after birth. The other 2 are drinking well so far only tiny amounts every 1-2 hours. Clara has no milk! It’s like that little udder she was forming just dried up last night and she kidded today starting at 9.30 kid a doe (now deceased) 10am kid 2 doe and then 10.10am kid 3 boy. I’m guessing Howie bred them when I thought I saw her kinda cycle 17 days after the AI and they were born 8 days after the AI due date. The boy has blue eyes so not AI and has to be my naughty Howie! Making them 50% ND


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Boy








Girl

















Next photo is the girl that was born first now deceased. Taken about 2 mins after birth


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

The 2 babies now 10 hours old


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Sorry things didn't work out the way you wanted. And sorry the first Doeling passed. 
Congratulations on the two kids!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Sorry about the little girl.
Hopefully the others will stay happy and healthy


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are beautiful!! So sorry you lost the first little doeling.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Stronger this morning and drinking really well


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry for the loss. 

Glad the other kid is doing OK. 
So adorable.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

They are standing and moving and trying to play and little Kovu is already acting a buck


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Kovu (little boy) is such a poser and loves the camera ️






































Vitani not so much


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Quit it! Killing me with the cuteness. I'll be saying


toth boer goats said:


> Aww.


soon.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

They are so cute! I can't wait till January when we have our first kidding ....


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

They are now 3 months old! Little Kovu left for his new home yesterday  Vitani is learning to be a proper part of the herd. I have 4 does due late January and then 1 in April. Then nothing else bred. I believe I will be breeding 3-4 does in June/ July. I don't want kids in the winter here. Much too cold and I don't have a good enough set up yet


----------

